# new fish



## gaz131 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello all can some one ID these for me , many thanks Gary
,


----------



## saturnine (Apr 23, 2007)

third photo looks like n. livigstoni..not sure
could be a mix between p.milomo and n. livigstoi :-?
need a beter shot


----------



## Ispintechno (Mar 27, 2008)

First two look like my Aulonocara stuartgranti from senga bay (male in first pic, female in second). Bottom photo looks like a C. afra of some variety.


----------



## steveangela1 (May 15, 2008)

I say the last is a cobalt zebra


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

1. Not 100% certain, though I suspect it is a fryeri x Aulonocara hybrid
2. Looks like an Aulonocara maleri or baenschi
3. Nimbochromis livingstoni, though the markings are very irregular, possibly a hybrid.
4. Not a cobalt zebra, could be a Cynotilapia afra, or M. estherae, but would need to see a more coloured up picture.


----------



## eoconnor (Nov 24, 2006)

#4 I vote for M. Estherae male


----------



## gaz131 (Apr 14, 2008)

thank you all i will try to get some better pic uploaded my mate has a good camera mine is proper rubbish but thank you all


----------

